
Are Taxi Drivers Racist? - sugendran
http://blog.modeanalytics.com/taxi-drivers/
======
onion2k
I see a trend here. Not about taxi drivers, but rather about Mode Analytics
posting blog articles drawing conclusions without having enough data to back
them up. The last post about VC investments and ageism did the same
thing:[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7997236](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7997236)

